# Snowblower????



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok I have been moving the snow here in West Michigan for all of 2 weeeks now with just the loader and a blade. To say the least, I don't know where to put the snow anymore. Roughly 500 feet of my driveway is tight and through woods. We have already gotten 48" of snow and the last storm dumped almost 15 on us.

I am thinking about buying a 3pt snowblower now because I don't know what to do. i would prefer a front one, but I dont' have the money or a front PTO. Are there any brands that I need to look out for and how big do you think I can go. Also i see that alot of them have hydraulic shoots. how difficult is it to get hydraulics run to the back of the tractor? My budget is very slim so I will defenitely be buying used


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Pray for spring! Seriously, you will pay a premium for a 3 PT blower right now. I would look at Frontier they have chutes with hand cranks. By the time you find what you want it may be easier to buy new with warranty. As for size you would need at least 60" to cover tire tracks. Ask dealer for a 2 month demo!!


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

THATS A GREAT IDEA!!!! haha. new weather warning, 12-18" of snow tonight into monday. damn. I watch craigslist and the local repo auctions. Here is one that is going to be auctioned off after xmas.

http://www.biddingatauction.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=818071219


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a good one. Is that a local auction company?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes. they hold weekly repo auctions and I have bought a few things from them. It is nice because I can go look at the stuff before I buy it as it is about 20 minutes away


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Your timing may be good right now SP. Most people have shot their financial wads already on Christmas presents and the auction might go cheap. Of course others may be in the same boat as you and be looking hard for a blower. A six foot blower is definitely big enough to clear a nice wide path though it will take some horsepower to spin it.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Since Friday we have accumulated close to two feet of snow and tomorrow they are saying another 8-12" GLobal warming my ass. My budget is increasing with every snowflake.


----------



## VT-Rider (Jun 29, 2008)

*Front Mount Smow Blower*

I've got a 3320 with a 59" front mount snow blower, and find that it does very well on my 800' driveway. I also have a plow guy, as we are not here all of the time. He plows the drive and leaves a large pile of snow beside the house. I come with the JD and blow the pile over the hill...

Front mount is worth the extra $$$, as you can see where you are going and can push the front end closer to the edge than I would drive the back. If the front end goes over the edge of the cliff, I have a chance to pull it back. (ag tires with very agressive rear chains) Back wheels go over, it's over...

Spend the $$$, it's not worth saving. You will recover it if/when you sell...


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

All of it has melted and I have lost the will to buy


----------

